# Pronunciation Poem.



## Ronni (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Sep 17, 2020)

How did I know this was a Ronni post as soon as I read the title & without seeing your name or photo??


----------



## Ronni (Sep 18, 2020)

win231 said:


> How did I know this was a Ronni post as soon as I read the title & without seeing your name or photo??


@win231 not sure whether to be flattered  or embarrassed  

Ah hell, I’ll just choose to be flattered, make myself feel good!


----------

